

Why I Like DST - mfringel
http://www.leancrew.com/all-this/2013/03/why-i-like-dst/

======
stormbrew
"Because the rules are already in place, programmers only have to learn what
they are and implement them."

I'd really like to see him detail these simple rules we "just need to
implement". I bet he's got every detail right.

